# New Reviews



## RiotShooter (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering if it would be possible to get new reviews on flashcarts like the supercard ds-one w/ sdhc support, cyclo ds, or maybe even the r4. I've been looking for a new flash cart (i have a r4) and the reviews are kinda old so that makes it more difficult to find whats good and whats not.  just an idea


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 24, 2008)

A review could be made of the R4's of now.

To see how it still stands up to the current competition.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just such a thread was discussed a few months ago (link is buried somewhere in the staff forums or I would give it) and a bunch of them did get redone/5 months on sort of thing:
Wiikey amongst others:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=49885


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2008)

We're planning on doing a new review of the SC DS 1. 
That's in project with JPH.


----------



## Minox (Mar 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> We're planning on doing a new review of the SC DS 1.
> That's in project with JPH.


That's very good, the review on this site isn't fair at all.


----------



## Hit (Mar 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> We're planning on doing a new review of the SC DS 1.
> That's in project with JPH.


You should!, the firmware from the first review is nothing compared to the new firmware example it now has Real time save, Real time cheat, Real time Ebook
Would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to see the review


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 24, 2008)

okay, sweet!!! when is the SC DS 1 review expected to be completed by??


----------

